# White Junebug



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Heres a pic of a white Junebug with a gold head.
Ghoulbug sent me the pic ...
Never seen one like this before. It was on her porch railing


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Cool bug.

Now to make one that is bigger and animated with a prop1 that flies overhead and spits out silly string at tot'ers. 

That would be even cooler.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

yeah it would Slimy

doing some research on this bug I have come to a conclusion (not a confirmation though) that it is not a junebug but a grapevine beetle only a young one not marked yet. I hope it sticks around so she can take a pic in a few days to see if it changes in color.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

That is beautiful!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

It wont be so beautiful when it starts eating her grapevines.... lol


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Lucky she doesnt have any grapevines by her...so thats why we are not sure what it is


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

that is a cool looking bug! reminds me of the "ghost bats"! lol can't wait to see if it changes color even though i like the way it is now! LOL


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

well sorry to say the bug has left camp..so i guess we will never know..
another mystery scooby doo


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

It's a pretty bug, but Slimy's right....it would also make a great prop. Maybe many of them....little white ghost beetles around an open coffin.


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

I can't believe i am so behind on these posts!!! I am gonna have to spend a day off just to catch up. Yeah that bug was really odd to me i have never seen one like that before and it came out when the junebugs started to come out. so now i keep my eyes open everytime i go out the door to see what's lurking on my porch.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Yeah I thought it would be a cool bug also, for a witch jar maybe, but the ghoul wouldnt catch it for me....Bad ghoul


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

Those things drive me absolutely insane whatever color they may be...


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

yeah me too.. i stepped on too many of them junies barefoot when i was kid. i couldn't stand the "crunch" underfoot. They are just nasty!!!


----------

